# 2 Grey Tanks?



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi All- I'm learning more and more about our Outback and am thrilled, but have a few questions ( did a search and could not find the answer ) . The "display" for Black, Grey water, etc shows TWO Grey water tanks. Is there just ONE Grey water valve handle? I seem to have a little "dribble" after I close the Grey valve and wonder if there is another one that is not closed? We have a 20FBH-S Fiver. - Thanks Foleymann


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the Sydney line specifically, but many larger floorplans include a 2nd gray tank for the kitchen sink. This 2nd tank would share a common dump valve with the primary gray tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Look for the second valve handle between the wheels or on the other side of the wheels as compared to the Black and the one Grey valve you have located.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Foleymann,

I am not familar with your OB, but our OB-26RKS has 2 grey tanks. Inside on the Tank Panel where you check the levels for the black, fresh, grey, & battery etc ... it should tell you grey 1 & grey 2. We also have two separate grey valve handles one next to the black tank which is our bathroom grey & the other under the kitchen which is the kitchen sink grey. Hope this helps.

Tami


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Most 5'ers have two grey tanks. one for the kitchen and the second for the shower/sink combination. You should have a total of 3 handles for dumping.


----------



## taz (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know about that specific model but on our 31fqbhs the black and grey are close together and the second grey is on the same side between the tires. It handle blends in with the black of the frame but i'm guessing yours will be there as well.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

On my sydne edition I have the black tank valve and one grey in front of the tires and then I have one between the tires hope this helps you some!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My Sydney has the black and a gray tank handle near the sewer hose. The galley gray tank handle is between the two tires.

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Our Sydney has 2 grey tanks, one at the front for sink and shower and one at the rear for the kitchen sinks.
2 handles as well with the second back under the slide and between the 2 wheels.
Keep looking!
Good luck,
Steve


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Eureka!!! Indeed, Between the tires in the slide side-Thanks to ALL- ( luv this forum







)


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool! another successful mission gang!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> Cool! another successful mission gang!!








































Thor


----------

